

REST is the web, nothing more - baha_man
http://damienkatz.net/2008/08/rest-is-the-web-nothing-more.html

======
boucher
An interesting REST read: <http://tomayko.com/writings/rest-to-my-wife>

Anyway, the point is not GET, PUT, and DELETE so much as it is making use of
the HTTP architecture as it exists, rather than rebuilding features on top of
it. As we move forward on the web, it will be more important to have a
standard set of verbs, if for no other reason than to make interoperability
easier.

~~~
DocSavage
The aspect of REST I've always liked most is the uniform interface and the way
it can influence your API. The limited verbs are important because they add
some constraints and make developers think twice before designating GETs to
some URL to delete resources. (Just saw one example of this in an app building
on top of one of my open source projects.)

David Heinemeier Hansson made a pretty good speech on the benefits of RESTful
constraints when he introduced the RESTful directions of Rails. Think more
about proliferating resources (nouns) and dealing with as limited a verb
population as possible. This is more important to me than deciding whether to
use PUT, DELETE, HEAD, etc. or faking them in overloaded POSTs.

I think the rise of RIAs goes well with the stateless constraint and code-on-
demand.

